# Getting a new Pitbull Puppy



## Queen Hera Bully (Mar 4, 2015)

*Getting a new Bully Pup*

I am new to Bully's and would like to receive some information about any pedigree to the puppy that I am looking at getting in the next couple of weeks. Anyone that can give me accurate information about if this is a good bloodline to have would be great. Thank you so much and sorry some of it is limited background.

(Remy Sire) - ATL's Iceman Shorty
Puppy Sire - Crump Remy CP**
(Remy Dam) - Blue Diamond Diva

(Kage Sire) Next Level's Show Stoppin Ace
(Jade's Sire)ATL's King Kage
(Kage Dam) Next Level's Big Mama

Puppy Dam - ATL's Queen Jade (Dreams Sire) BlueLegacy's King Swag of ATL
(Jade's Dam) ATL's Cali of Dreams
(Dreams Dam) Hatfield's Queen Jolee


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Well if you're looking for a Pit Bull, you won't be getting one. These are American Bullies. I personally would never go to a breeder that misrepresents the breed they are selling. Calling these dogs Pit Bulls is incorrect and unethical. Their website also says they "specialize in blue nose" which is another red flag. Any breeder that breeds for colour alone isn't worth a damn, IMO.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

You definitely will not be getting a pitbull puppy


----------



## gpbkool (Aug 17, 2014)

Remy, ezrider, Dax, ... are the best bloodlines recently. Yes, your new pup is not apbt. Before i join to this forum i thought my American bully pup was Apbt and people here were correcting me and i was sooo happy to have AB Short, Stocky, Strong and super temperament. Lucky you and congratulation.


----------



## gpbkool (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

gpbkool said:


> Remy, ezrider, Dax, ... are the best bloodlines recently. Yes, your new pup is not apbt. Before i join to this forum i thought my American bully pup was Apbt and people here were correcting me and i was sooo happy to have AB Short, Stocky, Strong and super temperament. Lucky you and congratulation.


Dax is NOT a good bully line. I don't even think the ABKC recognizes him. He's a poorly bred dog with horrible confirmation and does not meet breed standard with ANY registry.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Dax is NOT a good bully line. I don't even think the ABKC recognizes him. He's a poorly bred dog with horrible confirmation and does not meet breed standard with ANY registry.


^^^^THIS. Dax (and the close dogs off "Daxline") is classic example of canine dwarfism.........sadly, he's been embellished so much by many ignorant members and unethical backyard breeders of the AmBully world that he's somehow accepted as "one of the best" which is plain stupid.

If you can look at Dax and not see dwarfism, you shouldn't be in the American Bully scene for "breeding." Popular does NOT equal "best." Popular? Sure Dax and Daxline are all over the damn place. Best? Not even good enough to be mediocre in my book.

This is Dax, the dog that took the AmBully world by storm:










^^^anyone who wants pups off this makes me scratch my head.

TO the OP: you either pick one or the other. What I mean is, you either use "AMERICAN BULLY" or (American) "PIT BULL" (Terrier) there is nothing synonymous with the 2 names. Two distinctly different breeds. Given those dogs you listed, you are getting an American Bully. No such thing as a "Bully Pitbull" either.


----------

